# Considering to move to Dubai for teaching in Primary School



## soaksunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am a newbie to this forum. 
I am deeply considering to move from the UK to teach in Dubai. I am currently in my 4th academic year of teaching and I am looking for a new challenge and lifestyle. I have visited Dubai for vacation and throughly enjoyed it. I am aware that the work ethic will be very different. 

Any hot tips on how I could initiate the process? I have approached a few agencies. I would also welcome feedback from newbies who have entered the world of teaching, how is this experience? What are the standard living costs like? What is the minimum monthly salary that I shoud consider? 
I really do want to make this move but obv. at this stage have cold feet. Excited but fearful.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

A salary of 8-12k is desirable and make sure they either give you accommodation or give you a housing allowance.

4th year of teaching? Does this mean you have been working for 4 years as a teacher? Should be a decent salary then. Try applying directly to the schools themselves. Places like Deira International School are considered decent and offer a good package with flights home. I've been told they're a good school and teachers there like it enough to extend their contracts.


----------



## soaksunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> A salary of 8-12k is desirable and make sure they either give you accommodation or give you a housing allowance.
> 
> 4th year of teaching? Does this mean you have been working for 4 years as a teacher? Should be a decent salary then. Try applying directly to the schools themselves. Places like Deira International School are considered decent and offer a good package with flights home. I've been told they're a good school and teachers there like it enough to extend their contracts.


Hey Moe78, thank you for your response. Yes, that is correct, I am currently in my 4th yr of teaching. I never considered applying directly, this will cut the middle man (agency.) I suppose this is another channel of applying. How are you finding your experience in Dubai? Once again, thank you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you take a look at the sticky thread about schools you'll find links for schools here that you can approach directly.

Most F/T teaching jobs come with an apartment so you can manage on a lower salary if not paying rent. If you haven't already done so read the sticky thread marked 'read before posting' as that contains a great deal of useful info (which I'll be updating soon).

Life here can be quite different to the UK and it isn't for everyone. Why do you specifically want to move to Dubai?


----------



## soaksunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> If you take a look at the sticky thread about schools you'll find links for schools here that you can approach directly.
> 
> Most F/T teaching jobs come with an apartment so you can manage on a lower salary if not paying rent. If you haven't already done so read the sticky thread marked 'read before posting' as that contains a great deal of useful info (which I'll be updating soon).
> 
> Life here can be quite different to the UK and it isn't for everyone. Why do you specifically want to move to Dubai?


Elpha, thank you for your advice. 
I want a different lifestyle, a new beginning almost. I certainly would like good weather and also being a Muslim would enjoy the islamic influence as well as halal food, lol. I must say, nothing is like home (UK) but I would like to travel and get further experience.


----------



## trapeze44 (Feb 7, 2011)

soaksunshine said:


> Hey Moe78, thank you for your response. Yes, that is correct, I am currently in my 4th yr of teaching. I never considered applying directly, this will cut the middle man (agency.) I suppose this is another channel of applying. How are you finding your experience in Dubai? Once again, thank you.


Hi SoakSunshine, if you look in the TES online, there are three schools recruiting at the moment (in Dubai) although I can't remember which are primary.... does that help? It's from Friday's edition - just type in international jobs and they will appear. They are offering "packages" and I understand that to be flights home and help with accommodation - no idea where that will be, though... Good luck!:clap2:


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Why aren't you looking through the TES? As a professional teacher from the UK this is the basis. Ask questions later, rubbish schools won't advertise in the TES. If you really know your salt and are good you wouldn't be asking such basic questions.............


----------



## nqtabroad (Feb 6, 2011)

justforus said:


> Why aren't you looking through the TES? As a professional teacher from the UK this is the basis. Ask questions later, rubbish schools won't advertise in the TES. If you really know your salt and are good you wouldn't be asking such basic questions.............


I have experienced dodgy schools advertising on TES and having previously lived in the UAE I know which ones they are.
That said, TES is the best way to find British schools


----------



## trapeze44 (Feb 7, 2011)

nqtabroad said:


> I have experienced dodgy schools advertising on TES and having previously lived in the UAE I know which ones they are.
> That said, TES is the best way to find British schools


Hi there.. which dodgy ones are they? I've been looking at a few myself.. thinking it over etc. Can you clarify?


----------



## nqtabroad (Feb 6, 2011)

trapeze44 said:


> Hi there.. which dodgy ones are they? I've been looking at a few myself.. thinking it over etc. Can you clarify?


Please PM me. People do Google searches and these things can come back and bite you!


----------



## trapeze44 (Feb 7, 2011)

nqtabroad said:


> Please PM me. People do Google searches and these things can come back and bite you!


 lLove to - how do I do it??? Sorry, very new at this x


----------



## nqtabroad (Feb 6, 2011)

trapeze44 said:


> lLove to - how do I do it??? Sorry, very new at this x


You have to post 5 times


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi

The school that my children go to, Dubai British School are currently recruiting for next year ie starting in September. Check out the website or visit this link 2011-2012 Careers @ DBS - Dubai British School. I know a lot of the teachers as I help out with sport and they are all a nice bunch and seem to like it. Theya re looking for secondary as well as primary teachers.

Hope it helps


----------



## trapeze44 (Feb 7, 2011)

dallan said:


> Hi
> 
> The school that my children go to, Dubai British School are currently recruiting for next year ie starting in September. Check out the website or visit this link 2011-2012 Careers @ DBS - Dubai British School. I know a lot of the teachers as I help out with sport and they are all a nice bunch and seem to like it. Theya re looking for secondary as well as primary teachers.
> 
> Hope it helps



That's so kind - thank you and I hope your children are enjoying life out there.


----------

